# SS Sweden



## Alby1950 (Dec 25, 2021)

SS Sweden built by j laing my grand uncle James John Snowdon was master from 1880-1894 I believe the ship was grounded around 1894 ronskarr island Wass Finland trying to find out more information about him saving his crew any help would be much appreciated thanks alby


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

SS Sweden, built 1869, 394 tons, Official number 63031, grounded at Ronnskar, near Wass, on 19 October 1893. There are a number of reports in Lloyd's List showing attempts to tow her off, and later, that she might have to over-winter. The crew were sent home in early November 1893. According to this site
Hartlepool History Then & Now she was condemned, sold, refloated and repaired, and continued in service until 1923. Crew agreement for 1893 is held here: Crew List Index Search Results 
Your grand-uncle had a letter of thanks published in the Hartlepool Northern Guardian on 2 November 1893.

Dave W


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

A bit more here:





Screw Steamer SWEDEN built by James Laing in 1869 for C. M. Webster, West Hartlepool, Cargo


Screw Steamer SWEDEN built by James Laing in 1869 for C. M. Webster, West Hartlepool, Cargo 11/1923 wrecked and capsized in the Humber while outward from Goole, wreck broken up.



sunderlandships.com





Dave W


----------



## Alby1950 (Dec 25, 2021)

wightspirit said:


> SS Sweden, built 1869, 394 tons, Official number 63031, grounded at Ronnskar, near Wass, on 19 October 1893. There are a number of reports in Lloyd's List showing attempts to tow her off, and later, that she might have to over-winter. The crew were sent home in early November 1893. According to this site
> Hartlepool History Then & Now she was condemned, sold, refloated and repaired, and continued in service until 1923. Crew agreement for 1893 is held here: Crew List Index Search Results
> Your grand-uncle had a letter of thanks published in the Hartlepool Northern Guardian on 2 November 1893.
> 
> Dave W


thank you for the info much appreciated


----------



## Alby1950 (Dec 25, 2021)

Alby1950 said:


> thank you for the info much appreciated


James come across a cargo ship in difficulties. Saving both men and cargo he was rewarded with a bag full of golden guinea's which were duly deposited upon the kitchen table. This heroic deed was recorded in literature via a book, the source of which I am yet to locate. any ideas dave thanks


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't help with that one unfortunately - if you have more information I daresay the full story could be researched.
On a different note, if you haven't got them already, James' Mate's and Master's certificates (12 do***ents in total) are available on Ancestry. They show he served on quite a lot of ships.

Dave W


----------



## Alby1950 (Dec 25, 2021)

wightspirit said:


> Can't help with that one unfortunately - if you have more information I daresay the full story could be researched.
> On a different note, if you haven't got them already, James' Mate's and Master's certificates (12 do***ents in total) are available on Ancestry. They show he served on quite a lot of ships.
> 
> Dave W


thanks dave i will get a subscription for ancestry i already have his mates and masters certificates also the crew of ss sweden much appreciated all the best for 2022 best regards albert


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Alby

There are two newspaper reports which you may find interesting. One is published in the Leeds Mercury on 15 March 1875 concerning the loss of his ship, the SS The Princess. The other is, I presume, his obituary, published in the Eastern Morning News dated 4 February 1899. If you don't subscribe to the British Newspaper Archive you should be able to access the info via your local library. Alternatively, send me a PM with your email details and I can forward copies to you.

Dave W


----------

